# Stanley Royd Hospital Chapel Wakefield.



## Silent Hill (Jun 19, 2012)

Sad day at Stanley Royd guys  The Chapel has been gutted by fire, and police have made arrests over arson.

Story here............. http://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/n...ttack-at-stanley-royd-church-update-1-4658805​


----------



## tumbles (Jun 22, 2012)

It's been neglected for so many years and suffered from another arson attack several years ago. I went last summer and it was still easy to access - lots of neds and homeless tended to hang around in the park surrounding it and a few lived inside from time to time. In 2008 I remember going down through the crypt and someone was living in it.

While it was a trashed pigeon infested shit hole inside the real tragedy was the stained glass window at the west end was beautiful and very unique. It should have ended up in the Stephen Beaumont museum next door. 












It's almost certain they are a melted/smashed mess in a pile of rubble now


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 23, 2012)

All that remains of this once much loved asylum sanctuary.


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone visiting beware of the lethal floors. There is in part 8 foot drops.


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice photos, ive been up a few times as its only down the road, very sad end to a grand building!


----------

